# Darn it: Stolen Scott S50 Speedster size Large



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

My friend's Scott S50 Speedster was stolen from his garage two nights ago. It's a size L/58, and is completely stock other than a set of multi-shoe M324 (1/2spd, 1/2 platform) pedals.








Thanks for keeping an eye open.


----------

